# Chi crochet sweater pattern



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a new one I just saw today 

http://www.geocities.com/dress_your_chi/postsweater.html


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

ooh thanks!!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh wow thats adorable!!!

Gosh, when I start reading how to do it, my mind make the words look like a foreign lanuage! lol!

Goldie! You need to try to do it and then make easier steps for us! heheheheh. J/K


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

same here i get a headache reading those !! i wish somone would make then in english !! :shock: lol

that pattern is adorable!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very cute, I'm just a beginner at crochet but I think I'm going to try it


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Angelab said:


> Very cute, I'm just a beginner at crochet but I think I'm going to try it


Do you have any idea what she means by the "post" of the stitch?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

By the post she means the middle of the stitch not the top like you would normally do your stitch into ,you sortof work your stitch around like wrapped around the middle of the stitch. The post stitch creates a thick cabled look.

Go here there's a video they also have videos of other stitches.

http://www.stitchguide.com/stitches/crochet/stitch_pages/cro_front_back_post.html


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank You!


----------

